# 93 Maxima head light problems



## maximabob (Dec 21, 2004)

Low beams work on both sides, high beam only on the driver side, both bulbs are good fuses are good (switched everything from side to side) getting similar voltage on both sides ... does any one have any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## javlin42 (Dec 21, 2004)

it could b a bad headlight


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

are you running higher wattage bulbs in it? if so, take them out and throw them away. they burn your wiring harnesses. not immediately- usually takes about 5-6 months- but eventually you cook the harness and end up having to replace it.
usually the damage is the socket itself that plugs into the light. stick with the standard wattage bulbs if you don't want to go through the hassle. look for a burned pin on the headlight socket..


If you're still on standard bulbs, also check the light switch inside the car. it has separate contacts for each side on high and low, plus parking (so five or six contacts total). often they can get dirty and stop working, and you'll have one light go out as a result. 

check both of those things and see what you come up with.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll bet its the headlight switch, my truck did the same thing, if you take it a part and clean the contacts it should work for a little longer,or the switch itself runs about $50 (at least for my truck)


----------

